# Name My New Curing Chamber!



## indaswamp (May 27, 2022)

So as most of y'all know, I am in the process of building a dry curing chamber out of an old 42.5cu.ft. stainless steel commercial freezer. I have been building it over the last 2.5 months. The testing phase is almost complete, not much left to do on it. So......trying to come up with a name for it. I have a cousin that makes stickers so she can pretty much make whatever I want. I'm asking the brain trust here at SMF for input....What are your suggestions?


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2022)

Give us a pic for inspiration...
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (May 27, 2022)

More here on the build thread I posted...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...r-build-42cu-ft-stainless-double-door.314028/


----------



## clifish (May 27, 2022)

The Curator
The Procure
Obscureness


----------



## TNJAKE (May 27, 2022)

Fridgey McFridgeface


----------



## Nefarious (May 27, 2022)

La grotta


----------



## Torch&Tone (May 27, 2022)

"Friday I'm In Love"
Trial by Cure-y
CarniVault
The Cure & Simple Truth
Age is Just a (Tasty) Number
The Penitentiary, aka Meat Prison for the Criminally Delicious
Marie Cure-ie
Swamp Cooler
Cure-All Solution
This Fridge Don't Run


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2022)

Sleeping Chamber


----------



## TNJAKE (May 27, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Fridgey McFridgeface


Sorry couldn't resist. Not sure if you remember a few years back someone put out a nation wide poll to name an exploration boat. Technically "Boaty McBoatface" won. The exploration company named it something else.......that's a good example of why you can't ask for opinions from "Americans" lol


----------



## Nefarious (May 27, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Sorry couldn't resist. Not sure if you remember a few years back someone put out a nation wide poll to name an exploration boat. Technically "Boaty McBoatface" won. The exploration company named it something else.......that's a good example of why you can't ask for opinions from "Americans" lol


I hope that none will be irritated, pissed off, if he doesn't use any of our lame names.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 27, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I hope that none will be irritated, pissed off, if he doesn't use any of our lame names.


Lol I could only hope he doesn't name it Fridgey McFridgeface


----------



## TNJAKE (May 27, 2022)

Torch&Tone
 is on the right track though. Some solid starting points


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 27, 2022)

Inspired by your love and skill at all things charcuterie, especially since you inspired me to make my first Coppa, which I will be posting sometime soon, I humbly submit the name: 

Coppa Cabana

(Although I do love Fridgy McFridgyface. That’s freaking hilarious.)


----------



## DougE (May 27, 2022)

The Curinator.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2022)

Uniblab 

Hotel California

Purgatory 

Romper Room


----------



## willy appleseed (May 28, 2022)

Da Chamber


----------



## JC in GB (May 28, 2022)

The Norge..

Hat tip to SNL

Big K's Micro-biome


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 28, 2022)

It's Indafridge

David


----------



## JLeonard (May 28, 2022)

"Curing the Sickness"....A nod to Disturbeds "Down with the Sickness" song.

Jim


----------



## mike243 (May 28, 2022)

The $$ Pit,    be a lot of $$ stored in there at times lol


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 28, 2022)

The 
Bloom Room


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2022)

Meat Cave...


----------



## clifish (May 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Uniblab
> 
> Hotel California
> 
> ...


Rut Row you have watched too many episodes of the Jetsons.


----------



## Steve H (May 28, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> "Curing the Sickness"....A nod to Disturbeds "Down with the Sickness" song.
> 
> Jim


Nah, Richard Cheese did it better.


----------



## Steve H (May 28, 2022)

Silver Streak.


----------



## JLeonard (May 28, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Nah, Richard Cheese did it better.


Had to youtube that one......Pretty good.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2022)

"Swamp-Chamber"

Bear


----------



## DougE (May 28, 2022)

The "Da Bayou Booth"


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 28, 2022)

Simply, “The Vault”

Everything coming out of it is Money.


----------



## Nefarious (May 28, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Simply, “The Vault”
> 
> Everything coming out of it is Money.


Italian sausage so

La Volta


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2022)

The Costanza

Chris


----------



## strikerfired (May 29, 2022)

"Frigid B****" 

"The Cure"

"Chamber #1"


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 6, 2022)

Just got back into town from vacation. Thanks for the replies and inspiration. I have not made a decision on a name yet...still thinkin....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 6, 2022)

Heavenly Meats from the Bayou 

Warren


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 7, 2022)

Moldimus Prime

You did transform it ;)




 DougE
 - I do like that one......


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 7, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> Moldimus Prime
> 
> You did transform it ;)
> 
> ...


Moldimus Maximus?


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 7, 2022)

The Critter Curer.  “Fresh Meat Enters, Cured Meat Leaves”

Dr. Strangecure  or “How I stoppedf being afraind and learned to love the cure”


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 8, 2022)

" Silver Salami Snoozer"


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 8, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Moldimus Maximus?



It does have a ring to it.....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 9, 2022)

SmokinEdge
 :
Norcini Nirvana

*Norcini* - Italian butcher specializing in the art of preserving meats (Salumi)
*Nirvana* - the highest state that someone can attain; ultimate expression


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

I like it, and fitting.


indaswamp said:


> SmokinEdge
> :
> Norcini Nirvana
> 
> ...


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 18, 2022)

What I'm thinking....the Ferrari Font:








Gonna have a sticker of the letters made..about 1" tall...gonna put that on the dehumidifier header....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 19, 2022)

Um....NO! LOL!!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2022)

I like that font type. It's eye catching, but you can still easily read it. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

Rick hooked me up with some stickers....








The finishing touch.


----------



## tbern (Sep 16, 2022)

looks great!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> looks great!!


Thanks tbern! I like the name....it fits perfectly.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Guess I'm too late...I was going to bump Torch&Tone's  *Cure-All*


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 18, 2022)

cool

Warren


----------

